# Snow Friesian



## Rissa

Bittersweet though. This freak snow we got today coated the ground pretty well but was melting fast. Didn't look like it would last, and it's not. It's already nearly gone. 

Of course there wasn't a drop of sun. *sigh* My flash isn't powerful enough, and without sun everything turned out like kind of blurry and blah. Hopefully tomorrow there is some snow left, and since it's SUPPOSE to be full sun I'll get some actual GOOD ones.

Till then! Here is Mister Keegan, enjoying the snow!

What kid DOESN'T catch snow flakes on their tongue?




















Look 'Ma! Look Riss! Look at my Spanish walk!




































Mid-head shake!





































Off topic, but I thought I'd share.

This is my view at my barn.







Can you imagine why I love being at the barn so much?


----------



## my2geldings

Some of those friesian photos are absolutely stunning. Is he your guy?


----------



## Rissa

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> Some of those friesian photos are absolutely stunning. Is he your guy?



He's like an adopted brother. I wish he was mine. He belongs to my good friend, and the founder of the Indiana Friesian Horse Association. Her name is Emily Jewel.

He's fantastic.


----------



## Dartanion

*My fiance and I want to steal him. I am surprised he gave me the computer back after showing him those pictures. *


----------



## Rissa

Dartanion said:


> *My fiance and I want to steal him. I am surprised he gave me the computer back after showing him those pictures. *



Well if you're in Indiana, or IL or something come to Indianapolis in April. Keegan will have his own booth and be showin' off for his fans on stallion row for the Hoosier Horse Fair and Breed Expo.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Wow. That seals the deal!! As if I didn't want one before... now I really really can't wait!!


----------



## mudypony

He's so stunning!! Those pics turned out really good, too.


----------



## Dartanion

Rissa said:


> Well if you're in Indiana, or IL or something come to Indianapolis in April. Keegan will have his own booth and be showin' off for his fans on stallion row for the Hoosier Horse Fair and Breed Expo.


ssshhhhh :shock: Covers Fiance's ears and hides post from him.


----------



## Rissa

Dartanion said:


> ssshhhhh :shock: Covers Fiance's ears and hides post from him.



The Indiana Friesian Horse Association will be having a raffle! A few different things.

One of the prizes is a free breeding to Keegan. Some of the others are IFHA t-shirts, and some of my prints.

 If anything, come get some raffle tickets! It's to support to IFHA and our cause! Promoting the breed.


----------



## SallyJane

He is the most beautiful creature... His eyes are so amazing.


----------



## Sara

Beautiful pics, I wish I'd had my camera when I went out to feed this morning...I couldn't believe it was snowing when I looked out the window!


----------



## LacyLove

oh my gosh, hes beautiful! i've always wanted a friesian! i guess the closest ill ever get to that is a stuffed animal! haha


----------



## Rissa

LacyLove said:


> oh my gosh, hes beautiful! i've always wanted a friesian! i guess the closest ill ever get to that is a stuffed animal! haha



Haha, same here. Keegan is right there! But alas he's not mind. I do have a little toy Friesian to call my own though, ha! I even have a Friesian horse decal sticker on my car.


----------



## kitten_Val

So nice pics! Especially the last one! :lol:


----------



## NorthernMama

Beautiful! Beautiful pics, beautiful horse, beautiful pond... all is just b.e.autiful!


----------



## Moxie

Beautiful pictures, and a nice subject to boot. I really like the third from the last.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Gorgeous pictures! You have a beautiful horse and an awesome view at the barn!


----------



## InBox

I love your horse


----------



## PoptartShop

Talk about one stunning horse!   He is beautiful!!! Lovely pictures.


----------



## handmadehomestead

Keegan is beautiful, I wish Princess looked more like her daddy (friesian) and less like her momma (appy.) 










Look, she doesn't even have long hair, and now she looks dapple instead of black (that changed when she was about 2)​


----------



## CheyAut

Beautiful as always! 

But what's all that white stuff? (LOL)


----------



## kchfuller

I want to come to your barn! and your baby is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Rissa

Thanks everyone. kchfuller there is some really nice Friesian barns out in Cali I'm sure they'd love visitors!


Haha, white stuff 'eh? I'll send it all to you so you can find out!


----------



## kchfuller

Yeah there are, one of my co-workers has a friesian and another friends mom has one ... they are very pretty


----------



## Walkamile

sigh.....I think I'm in love. (pssst, don't tell T and Walka)


----------



## Tayz

Wow, what a beautiful horse! I love friesens, they are some majestic looking. Great view!


----------

